# Tractor Supply selling 54cc New Poulan Pro saws??



## joecool85 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey guys, I was in my local tractor supply and stumbled across a stack of 12 Poulan Pro 330s with 22" bars. 54cc, antivibe, $199 each. I asked the guy if they were new to the store (since I hadn't even seen them before) and he gave me a look like I had three heads. He told me they've been selling them for quite a while and that people like them a lot.

I checked out Poulan's website and can't find the saw on there, and for that matter, can't find it on TRACTOR SUPPLY'S site! lol. 

The EPA sticker on the saw they had out of box said 2007.

Are these legit new products or are they older saws being sold as new old stock or something? They look like pretty quality saws unlike what Poulan has right now on the market (makes the 4620AVX look like a kids toy in quality for instance). And considering that tractorsupply.com wants $199 for the 4620, and the store in person wants the same price for the seemingly much better build 330 which is also 8cc bigger, I'm very curious to say the least. 

I've emailed Poulan about it, we'll see what they say.


----------



## woodshed (Oct 8, 2009)

I "saw" these also, look like rebadged old style Huskies/Jonsered to me. Same chainbrake and plastic, except in yellow instead of orange. Top cover is certainly Jonsered non Turbo. Wouldn't surprise me at all if they are Frankenstein cousin to the venerable old 55 Rancher. The price is right for a farmer or rancher to pick up on a whim, $199 and it looks pretty solid to me. Also, Sears is selling the same saw at the same price but advertises it as 46cc, WTF?!?!

Scott


----------



## Cliff R (Oct 8, 2009)

Our TSC here has them, but none on display so I could check them out.

The last Poulan I owned was a re-badged Husqvarna, pretty sure it was a 141 or 142, and the WORST saw ever put in our line-up. I quickly got rid of it, and still think that saw was possessed!

For some reason that I will never understand, the Poulan took apprx 14 pulls to start it cold, overheated and puked out when you worked it really hard, never would hold a good idle, oiler worked when it wanted to, an absolute TURD for power production, and absolutely WOULD NOT START after you fueled it up hot, until it cooled completely down, then 14 pulls or so more to get it going.:bang:

I bought it new, and checked all the fuel system stuff, etc, never finding anything wrong with it, aside from being "cheap" looking everyplace.

That experience makes me want to avoid anything from Poulan these days, even "Pro" rated saws......Cliff


----------



## woodshed (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah, specs may put it closer to a 142, except with Jonsered non-Turbo style plastic. Probably a turd but hey, it's cheap! What do you expect for $199?

Scott


----------



## mountainlake (Oct 8, 2009)

woodshed said:


> Yeah, specs may put it closer to a 142, except with Jonsered non-Turbo style plastic. Probably a turd but hey, it's cheap! What do you expect for $199?
> 
> Scott



If it's 42 cc get youself the Ryobi 40cc off Amazon for $100, should be way more saw. Steve


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 8, 2009)

I bought one and it's a pretty good saw. It has a vertical crankcase with seperate cylinder, very good air filter system, and well made. I did change mine from .375 (22") to an 18" .325 and it really likes that set-up. I did reset the squish as it was more that .032 and opened the muffler up some. Mine has had about 3 tanks run through it and I think it's built as good as any 55cc pro saw out there. Now in stock form it won't run with the 5100 or 260 but Poulan has always built a torque motor anyway. For $199 it's the best buy out there.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Oct 8, 2009)

woodshed said:


> I "saw" these also, look like rebadged old style Huskies/Jonsered to me. Same chainbrake and plastic, except in yellow instead of orange. Top cover is certainly Jonsered non Turbo. Wouldn't surprise me at all if they are Frankenstein cousin to the venerable old 55 Rancher. The price is right for a farmer or rancher to pick up on a whim, $199 and it looks pretty solid to me. Also, Sears is selling the same saw at the same price but advertises it as 46cc, WTF?!?!
> 
> Scott



This is not the saw that he is reffering to. This saw is a pc of junk just like the husky below it in the picture you posted. The saw he is talking about is a very good saw in terms of quality and price it is the best deal out there.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Oct 8, 2009)

joecool85 said:


> Hey guys, I was in my local tractor supply and stumbled across a stack of 12 Poulan Pro 330s with 22" bars. 54cc, antivibe, $199 each. I asked the guy if they were new to the store (since I hadn't even seen them before) and he gave me a look like I had three heads. He told me they've been selling them for quite a while and that people like them a lot.
> 
> I checked out Poulan's website and can't find the saw on there, and for that matter, can't find it on TRACTOR SUPPLY'S site! lol.
> 
> ...



This saw is the same as the 380 that baileys sold 5-6 yrs ago for 399.00 except the 380 is 60cc and the 330 is 54cc. Very good saw and very good deal.


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 8, 2009)

ms460woodchuck said:


> This saw is the same as the 380 that baileys sold 5-6 yrs ago for 399.00 except the 380 is 60cc and the 330 is 54cc. Very good saw and very good deal.



Is it actually a new saw or new old stock though? Why isn't it listed on poulan's website or tractor supply's site?


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 8, 2009)

joecool85 said:


> Is it actually a new saw or new old stock though? Why isn't it listed on poulan's website or tractor supply's site?



They are new old stock saws and still carry the full factory warranty. They are NOT refurb units. They do compare the the pre epa 55 (rancher) husky. I'm telling you for the price there is nothing out there to touch it.


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 8, 2009)

barneyrb said:


> They are new old stock saws and still carry the full factory warranty. They are NOT refurb units. They do compare the the pre epa 55 (rancher) husky. I'm telling you for the price there is nothing out there to touch it.



So Poulan doesn't make them anymore, they're just letting Tractor Supply sell of old inventory?

I may have to convince the wife on this one...they look pretty sweet.


----------



## Banshee (Oct 8, 2009)

Let me get this straight. You guys are saying the Poulan 330 is a good saw/deal?

I've been looking for a small saw. This may fit the bill, but a saw around here can go from legend to pos in a couple of post.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Oct 8, 2009)

I wouldn't pay $200 for a 54cc saw, I got Poulan Woodshark for $74 brand new.


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 8, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> I wouldn't pay $200 for a 54cc saw, I got Poulan Woodshark for $74 brand new.



Where and when? Also, those are throw away consumer saws. Even my 2375 is better than those.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 8, 2009)

here is one on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/330-Poulan-Pro-22-Chainsaw_W0QQitemZ320386294175QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9882e19f


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 8, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


> here is one on ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/330-Poulan-Pro-22-Chainsaw_W0QQitemZ320386294175QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9882e19f



$300!!! If he sells it for that much, I'll be buying a few from tractor supply...


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Oct 8, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> I wouldn't pay $200 for a 54cc saw, I got Poulan Woodshark for $74 brand new.



You have a saw that has the crank setting in a plastic case. The 330 is a verticle split magnesium case. Huge difference. Also a wood shark is no where near 54cc.


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 8, 2009)

It might be the Poulan version of the 346NE bb.........











.


----------



## woodshed (Oct 8, 2009)

Plastic looks more like Jonsered to me...

Scott


----------



## woodgrenade (Oct 8, 2009)

So where does this one rank? Good or bad?


http://albany.craigslist.org/tls/1402366968.html


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 8, 2009)

woodgrenade said:


> So where does this one rank? Good or bad?
> 
> 
> http://albany.craigslist.org/tls/1402366968.html



A lot of guys like those saws, I haven't run one myself though. If I was interested in that saw I'd give the guy $100. It'd be happier with a 20" bar, and you can get a chainbrake for that too. It's a 60cc saw.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Oct 8, 2009)

woodgrenade said:


> So where does this one rank? Good or bad?
> 
> 
> http://albany.craigslist.org/tls/1402366968.html



That is a verticle split mag case. Good saw. Easy to work on. The ones that I have owned would run with a MS361 any day.


----------



## weimedog (Oct 8, 2009)

I think it would be fun to have a youtube video of a Poulan 330 vs. say a Husky 455 like I have or an old 55 Rancher. My bet is they (those 330's) are better than any diehard wants to admit.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Oct 8, 2009)

weimedog said:


> I think it would be fun to have a youtube video of a Poulan 330 vs. say a Husky 455 like I have or an old 55 Rancher. My bet is they (those 330's) are better than any diehard wants to admit.



They don't know any better because most of them have never ran one.


----------



## woodshed (Oct 8, 2009)

Just got back from TSC, checked out the Poulan 330 in person, very well built and seems to be a deal at $199. These are from an older series of Poulan saws, very similar construction to the Craigs Albany saw posted above. The was a 295, 330, and 335 in 50cc, 55cc, and 60cc respectively. All mag case and pro construction, not alot of bells and whistles by todays standards but I can think of alot worse ways to blow two bills.

Scott


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Oct 8, 2009)

woodshed said:


> Just got back from TSC, checked out the Poulan 330 in person, very well built and seems to be a deal at $199. These are from an older series of Poulan saws, very similar construction to the Craigs Albany saw posted above. The was a 295, 330, and 335 in 50cc, 55cc, and 60cc respectively. All mag case and pro construction, not alot of bells and whistles by todays standards but I can think of alot worse ways to blow two bills.
> 
> Scott



295-46cc, 335-330-54cc, 3750,365,380-60cc. The 295 is a totally different saw.


----------



## woodgrenade (Oct 8, 2009)

woodgrenade said:


> So where does this one rank? Good or bad?
> 
> 
> http://albany.craigslist.org/tls/1402366968.html



I spotted this while searching craigslist. Figured it would be comparable to what you guys were talking about. Too far of a ride to justify me buying it, but weimedog or motomedik might wanna pick it up!!


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 8, 2009)

This is mine they day it arrived. As I said I think the 22" .375 set-up it comes with is optimistic at best but it really likes the 18" .325 x 8 it has now. It comes with rim drive, adjustable gear (all metal) driven oiler, plated cylinder (chrome I think), bar studs into magnesium case, and decent anti-vibe. What I don't like is the funky huge dogs and the switch location. As said previously it is a well made saw and what I consider the last of the good Poulans not to be associated with what is on the market today at Home Depot.


----------



## weimedog (Oct 8, 2009)

So...get some video! If you don't have a camera, go to a GTG and run that thing against a better known and more respected saw..of the same size.


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 8, 2009)

ms460woodchuck said:


> 295-46cc, 335-330-54cc, 3750,365,380-60cc. The 295 is a totally different saw.



The 295 is the precurser to the 4620AVX, basically the same saw except the 4620 has a crappy bar adjust setup.


----------



## Brian VT (Oct 8, 2009)

I saw the yellow Poulan at TSC yesterday. I didn't look at it but when I was at the register 3 guys walked in and went straight to the saws. The guy that seemed like he was buying a saw went for the Poulan. His buddies pulled him to the Huskys. I bet he went home with a plastic clam.


----------



## Cliff R (Oct 8, 2009)

Easy on the new Husky's. We've been running the crap out of our 435, and pretty impressed by the new strato-charged technology. Clam shell or not, it's doing a fine job and makes a LOT of power for a 41cc saw.

I'm hesitant to jump on one of the Poulan's, but am very curious how it would cut against my closed port Husqvarna 55 and my Echo CS-510?.....Cliff


----------



## Brian VT (Oct 8, 2009)

Cliff R said:


> Easy on the new Husky's.


Sorry. That did come off a bit harsh and I guess Poulan deserves the reputation they have now, and so does Husky.
My point was meant to be that the guy seemed to want to spend $200 and he could have gotten a decent saw for that money.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 8, 2009)

weimedog said:


> I think it would be fun to have a youtube video of a Poulan 330 vs. say a Husky 455 like I have or an old 55 Rancher. My bet is they (those 330's) are better than any diehard wants to admit.



Good post and right on the money. Throw a MS290 in there also. I would take the 330 over all and only the 55 ranks up with it in construction. 

Speed isnt everthing though and while the 330 will probably hang in with most of them it sure is a better saw then the 455 and 290. 

For $200 you can't beat them hands down, they were over $300 a couple years ago. 

I'm going to my TSC this weekend and if they have them then I will have one. 

I took my PP365 to Levis GTG and everyone who ran it seems to sincerely like it.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 8, 2009)

woodshed said:


> Just got back from TSC, checked out the Poulan 330 in person, very well built and seems to be a deal at $199. These are from an older series of Poulan saws, very similar construction to the Craigs Albany saw posted above. The was a 295, 330, and 335 in 50cc, 55cc, and 60cc respectively. All mag case and pro construction, not alot of bells and whistles by todays standards but I can think of alot worse ways to blow two bills.
> 
> Scott



Are you serious, they had 295's and 335's new for sale today in TSC?


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Oct 9, 2009)

Cliff R said:


> Easy on the new Husky's. We've been running the crap out of our 435, and pretty impressed by the new strato-charged technology. Clam shell or not, it's doing a fine job and makes a LOT of power for a 41cc saw.
> 
> I'm hesitant to jump on one of the Poulan's, but am very curious how it would cut against my closed port Husqvarna 55 and my Echo CS-510?.....Cliff



Well, I have owned a very nice CS510 and my 330 would out run it hands down so if your 55 and 510 are close you may as well forget about them with the 330 after about 15-20 tanks of mix to break it in. Actually I have owned a 029 and 290 that would out run the 510. When running them back to back the 029 always felt more powerful and heavier of course.


----------



## Cliff R (Oct 9, 2009)

"Well, I have owned a very nice CS510 and my 330 would out run it hands down so if your 55 and 510 are close you may as well forget about them with the 330 after about 15-20 tanks of mix to break it in." 

I've had plenty of Poulan saws in here over the years for service, and was never overly impressed by any of them for power production. Matter of fact, never been impressed by them much in any area, but I'm sure that among the tons of low end junk they have produced over the years, there may have squeeked out a decent unit once in a while.

Did a quick search last night on the Poulan 330, and there are quite a few "negative" reviews from folks who bought them. Many mention insufficient oiling to the chain with no adjustment, and chain/bar issues. Very few if anyone saying much good about that model at all...FWIW.....Cliff


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 9, 2009)

Cliff R said:


> "Well, I have owned a very nice CS510 and my 330 would out run it hands down so if your 55 and 510 are close you may as well forget about them with the 330 after about 15-20 tanks of mix to break it in."
> 
> I've had plenty of Poulan saws in here over the years for service, and was never overly impressed by any of them for power production. Matter of fact, never been impressed by them much in any area, but I'm sure that among the tons of low end junk they have produced over the years, there may have squeeked out a decent unit once in a while.
> 
> Did a quick search last night on the Poulan 330, and there are quite a few "negative" reviews from folks who bought them. Many mention insufficient oiling to the chain with no adjustment, and chain/bar issues. Very few if anyone saying much good about that model at all...FWIW.....Cliff



I had read similar reviews as well, but was perplexed when I saw the unit in person and it seems so well built. I think that the bad reviews may be from people who don't know anything about saws and consequently had a bad experience.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 9, 2009)

Cliff R said:


> "Well, I have owned a very nice CS510 and my 330 would out run it hands down so if your 55 and 510 are close you may as well forget about them with the 330 after about 15-20 tanks of mix to break it in."
> 
> I've had plenty of Poulan saws in here over the years for service, and was never overly impressed by any of them for power production. Matter of fact, never been impressed by them much in any area, but I'm sure that among the tons of low end junk they have produced over the years, there may have squeeked out a decent unit once in a while.
> 
> Did a quick search last night on the Poulan 330, and there are quite a few "negative" reviews from folks who bought them. Many mention insufficient oiling to the chain with no adjustment, and chain/bar issues. Very few if anyone saying much good about that model at all...FWIW.....Cliff



Cliff, how many Poulan Pro 330's have you had in your hands among all the Poulans you have serviced? 

That's what I thought or you woundn't be here asking about them. 

I did a search and didn't find too many praising a Echo 510 either, but that seems ok to you. 

There are really no oiling issues with a 330 or any of that series of Poulan saws. There a metal cased gear driven oiler and most are adjustable and they seem to work good. 

The bar and chain issues? I think that is the only area that bugs me some. 

The fact is that that series of saws uses a Oregon K041 style mount. Not a real popular one to find in a 3/8's pitch and as far as I know there are no replaceable tip bars in that mount either. It's not really a big deal though as a person can adapt the small Husky bar to it in a matter of minutes. 

I remember that people were getting confused about that for sure and the other problem is that Poulan put too big of a bar on it to begin with. 

Would your Echo 510 or 55 be happy with a 22" bar pulling full 3/8's chain?


I think your missing the whole point here, it's not weather the 330 is the best, fastest, lightest or whatever, but that here is solid new saw for $200 that is right in the running with all in its class and maybe ahead of most of them. 

At $200 I think it is near the top.


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 9, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> Cliff, how many Poulan Pro 330's have you had in your hands among all the Poulans you have serviced?
> 
> That's what I thought or you woundn't be here asking about them.
> 
> ...




Rep'd ya for that and I agree 101%


----------



## Brian_NC (Oct 9, 2009)

A few of the TSC stores in this area have some of the 330s. Lady there told me only certain stores in each region will get them. I looked one over today, seemed to be well built. For 200 bucks, I might even add one to the collection just for the heck of it.


----------



## Farley9n (Oct 9, 2009)

*330 PP... Damm Nice Saw!*

It won't be too much longer till some one here is going to end up with one and report with unbiased accuracy that it's got suprising speed and a very decent low end! Do the muffler and it gets even better! My first one had a 22" bar and 3/8 low profile. Second one had an 18" bar. Both good saws! I personally like that whole series and have several....................Bob


----------



## Elmore (Oct 10, 2009)

None to be found at the Athens, AL store...boo hoo


----------



## Brmorgan (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a Poulan 335 Pro which is 54cc, not 60 if that's what the retailer is leading you to believe. Unless they've since changed the specs, of course - but I can't believe they're still selling these 20-year-old designs with the new EPA garbage. At any rate my 335 Pro is my absolute favorite ~50cc saw right now (that I actually own anyway) and is my go-to "small" firewood saw, though I'd like to replace its 18" bar with at least a 20" if not 22". I drilled the muffler out a bit to open it up (more permanent muffler mod to come later) and that did wake it up a fair bit, not to mention it sounds MUCH better now! I just rebuilt a friend's Stihl 034 last weekend and ran both saws in the same afternoon, and my 335 was definitely a bit faster (which would be expected with the muffler mod) - though the Stihl had 3/8 skip chain while the poulan had .325 full-house so the comparison is relative at best. It does have loads of torque though, and is very solidly built; nothing at all like the typical "Wild Thing"-esque Big-Box-store Poulans. If those 330s are anything like my 335, $200 is a total steal. I think the free-spin RPM of these saws is 13k if I remember right - I wonder what gains could be made with a full port & polish job. Are they closed transfer or open design?

Link to my 335 thread where there was a similar discussion about these saws:
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=95586&highlight=poulan


----------



## Cliff R (Oct 10, 2009)

No need to get all "territorial" about a Poulan chainsaw. Guys, I haven't ran a 330 yet, and may not ever do so. I've ran dozens of otherPoulan models over the past 30 years or so, and the best of them were just OK for power production.

Every saw brand has it's followers, and I fully respect that. Instead of arguing or trying to convince me or anyone else how fast and powerful this model is, let's see some timed cutting results instead.

Cripe, I see folks who like the Mac-610's, and even claim how well they run 24" bars, etc. All I can say for someone who likes one, don't ever pick up a Husqvarna 262XP, because your days of running and liking a Mac-610 are over!

I do agree that most of the "poor" ratings I read about on the reviews of the Poulan 330, were probably from folks who should stay in the house, and hire folks to cut up downed trees after a Hurricane came through their area...FWIW.....Cliff


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 10, 2009)

Brmorgan said:


> I have a Poulan 335 Pro which is 54cc, not 60 if that's what the retailer is leading you to believe. Unless they've since changed the specs, of course - but I can't believe they're still selling these 20-year-old designs with the new EPA garbage. At any rate my 335 Pro is my absolute favorite ~50cc saw right now (that I actually own anyway) and is my go-to "small" firewood saw, though I'd like to replace its 18" bar with at least a 20" if not 22". I drilled the muffler out a bit to open it up (more permanent muffler mod to come later) and that did wake it up a fair bit, not to mention it sounds MUCH better now! I just rebuilt a friend's Stihl 034 last weekend and ran both saws in the same afternoon, and my 335 was definitely a bit faster (which would be expected with the muffler mod) - though the Stihl had 3/8 skip chain while the poulan had .325 full-house so the comparison is relative at best. It does have loads of torque though, and is very solidly built; nothing at all like the typical "Wild Thing"-esque Big-Box-store Poulans. If those 330s are anything like my 335, $200 is a total steal. I think the free-spin RPM of these saws is 13k if I remember right - I wonder what gains could be made with a full port & polish job. Are they closed transfer or open design?
> 
> Link to my 335 thread where there was a similar discussion about these saws:
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=95586&highlight=poulan



Brad, the 330 is the next generation of your 335. Very similar with the 330 haveing a better air filter setup.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 10, 2009)

Cliff R said:


> No need to get all "territorial" about a Poulan chainsaw. Guys, I haven't ran a 330 yet, and may not ever do so. I've ran dozens of otherPoulan models over the past 30 years or so, and the best of them were just OK for power production.
> 
> Every saw brand has it's followers, and I fully respect that. Instead of arguing or trying to convince me or anyone else how fast and powerful this model is, let's see some timed cutting results instead.
> 
> ...





Cliff seems your haveing a hard time with this. I'm going to type this real slooowww. 

Brand new chainsaw, a good one for $200.........


----------



## Brian VT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Winooski, VT*

Too far from me. 


Chain Saw Poulin 335 Pro 20 inch bar with case $25 

http://burlington.craigslist.org/gms/1414889660.html


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 10, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> Too far from me.
> 
> 
> Chain Saw Poulin 335 Pro 20 inch bar with case $25
> ...



That is a crying shame.....


----------



## Brmorgan (Oct 10, 2009)

Well _I'm_ not getting territorial about mine. I thought the whole point of this thread was asking for opinions on whether the 330 is a decent saw and worth the $200? Just relating my own experiences. Believe me, I'm NO fan of Poulan on the whole. But in the past that bias has misled me - I once passed up a Poulan 6000 (100cc) in great shape at a pawnshop for $100 simply because of the Poulan name on it; up until that time my only experience with Poulan was with the cheapo big-box-store saws which ARE junk. I came to find out later that the older ones pre-Electrolux were right up there with the old domestic Macs and Homelites as far as performance and quality & have regretted not adding that one to the collection ever since. I'm certainly not saying my 335 is THE BEST 54-cc saw out there, but it's the best one I have in my collection at the moment and is very capable, and what's more, very reliable too. And, considering it was in like-new condition when I paid $100 for it, it's one of the better deals I've gotten too. I'm no Poulan fanboy, but they aren't all garbage just because they don't have orange on them.


----------



## Austin1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Brmorgan said:


> Well _I'm_ not getting territorial about mine. I thought the whole point of this thread was asking for opinions on whether the 330 is a decent saw and worth the $200? Just relating my own experiences. Believe me, I'm NO fan of Poulan on the whole. But in the past that bias has misled me - I once passed up a Poulan 6000 (100cc) in great shape at a pawnshop for $100 simply because of the Poulan name on it; up until that time my only experience with Poulan was with the cheapo big-box-store saws which ARE junk. I came to find out later that the older ones pre-Electrolux were right up there with the old domestic Macs and Homelites as far as performance and quality & have regretted not adding that one to the collection ever since. I'm certainly not saying my 335 is THE BEST 54-cc saw out there, but it's the best one I have in my collection at the moment and is very capable, and what's more, very reliable too. And, considering it was in like-new condition when I paid $100 for it, it's one of the better deals I've gotten too. I'm no Poulan fanboy, but they aren't all garbage just because they don't have orange on them.


I passed up a Makita 540 at Canadian Tire because I did not know what it was if I had looked at it closer and saw made in Germany on it I would have bought it that was pre AS day's. They also had the Poulan and some kind of 55/60cc Mac that was just like my old 3.7 in Size and weight.The Makita was on Sale for much less than the Mac or Poulan too.
This has been said before on this thread really what can you buy for $ 200.00 these day's? sounds like a good deal for a tough built 50cc saw.


----------



## ProMac1000 (Oct 10, 2009)

I purchased a PP330 as a backup/project/play saw a few years ago. I paid $150 NIB shipped off eBay. This saw was non typical of the new Poulan saws. Simple choke, easy start, great high end and adjustable oiler. It has an excellent power to weight ratio and is comfortable to use. My only complaint was the 22" bar. I put a 20" on and have a ton of hours on it. I have over a dozen new and older saws and it still gets plenty of play time with my Husky, Stihl and older Macs and Poulan chainsaws. It does well to keep up with a pair of older Poulan Pro 375 modded saws I keep. I still see them selling for $200 used on Craiglist from time to time.


----------



## ArborServe (Oct 10, 2009)

*Just got one*

I am new to this site but have lurked in the forums a few times.

I just went to TSC and picked one up because I needed a larger saw than what I now have. I was very close to buying a MS290 because they have a "free" case and chain this month but the 4 bills was pushing my budget these days. 

I set the saw up and it started after 5 pulls. No cutting yet as I want to break this thing in right. If someone could post a link to proper break-in procedures I would appreciate it. I know a lot about power tools but not specifically chainsaws and I am sure there are little things that can make a big differnce in the long run.

Thanks everyone, I have learned a lot from this site already and hope to contribute in the future!


----------



## wheelman (Oct 10, 2009)

Wal Mart had a 34 cc poulan pro that looks similar for $136 in Ky. today.


----------



## retired redneck (Oct 10, 2009)

I bought a pp330 new off ebay about 4 years ago, put a baileys 18 in nk bar and chain 0n it, had to mod the bar to make it fit,mod the muff tweeked the carb,this saw has cut more cords than i can count, has never let me down, it --IS NOT -your typical polan junk....


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 10, 2009)

wheelman said:


> Wal Mart had a 34 cc poulan pro that looks similar for $136 in Ky. today.



You're joking, right? Poulan doesn't make anything like this before, and walmart has never carried any new old stock poulans. Plus, they never made a 34cc "good saw" so far as I know. You're probably referring to something like this:


----------



## Brmorgan (Oct 10, 2009)

LOL 34cc = 54cc? Maybe for cutting kindling. The difference is that Wal-Mart saw isn't even worth half the price, and the PP 330 (IMO) ranks up there with imports that cost twice the price or more. I won't even touch a sub-50cc-class saw for any firewood tasks; it's a ridiculous proposition. Neither will I ever buy a saw with a plastic case (which those Wal-Mart Poulans are) due to obvious durability concerns. Why take twice as long to cut the wood just for the fact of saving a couple pounds of weight on the saw end? I'm happiest with my 371 & 25" bar even in small <8" wood - I can cut and limb with just the tip of the bar and barely even have to bend over.


----------



## woodgrenade (Oct 10, 2009)

*Tractor Supply near me has them.*

They had two on display, It looks as if that was all they had, so if you wanted one, it was one of the two displays. They each had a bag zipped tied to them with a bottle of two stroke oil in it. $199 before tax, I was tempted but I had to spend my $ on other things today. I looked them over real well. Magnesium case, and everything else was right on par with my Husky 51. I didn't like the location of the kill switch, it seems like you could bump it too easily with your right hand. Other than that $200 is a great price.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 11, 2009)

Don't judge a book by the cover. I also first thought that the switch was in a bad place, but I now think its the best positioned switch that I have on a saw. 

I don't think I ever have had a problem with it there.


----------



## fubar2 (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't want to derail the thread but last night I was in a Tractor Supply and noticed bar oil on sale for 5.99. Anybody that needs some may want to cash in.


----------



## Brmorgan (Oct 11, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> Don't judge a book by the cover. I also first thought that the switch was in a bad place, but I now think its the best positioned switch that I have on a saw.
> 
> I don't think I ever have had a problem with it there.



+1. Nice and handy for my right thumb to operate, and a simple on/off. I'd take it anyday over Husky's "slide" switches, which are more difficult (at least for me) to operate with bulky winter gloves on, or Stihl's all-in-one choke/kill/throttle-lock switch. Never have warmed up to that design myself; not that there's anything wrong with it. I suppose if you were limbing or brushing in thick cover, a stray branch could trip the Poulan's switch and kill the engine, but so far it hasn't been a problem for me.


----------



## pbtree (Oct 11, 2009)

ArborServe said:


> I am new to this site but have lurked in the forums a few times.
> 
> I just went to TSC and picked one up because I needed a larger saw than what I now have. I was very close to buying a MS290 because they have a "free" case and chain this month but the 4 bills was pushing my budget these days.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the site and congrats on the new saw


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 11, 2009)

ArborServe said:


> I am new to this site but have lurked in the forums a few times.
> 
> I just went to TSC and picked one up because I needed a larger saw than what I now have. I was very close to buying a MS290 because they have a "free" case and chain this month but the 4 bills was pushing my budget these days.
> 
> ...



This is how I broke mine in... and with 3-4 tanks through it it's not fully broke in yet. I made sure it was 4 stroking on the top end the made about 15 min worth of lite cuts such as limbing, did not sink the bar in a big cut. Let it cool overnight, then did the same thing the next day for 30 min. The third day I ran it for about 45 min cutting and sunk the bar a couple of times then let it cool again. The fourth day I ran it like I stole it. The biggest thing to me is to make sure your carb settings are correct and don't run it lean. This was after I had modified mine a little. I'm not saying this is right but take it easy for the first little bit then let the hammer down, it'll take it.


----------



## leeave96 (Oct 11, 2009)

So is this Poulan a legacy design by Poulan of old or a recased/rebadged Husky or something else?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## wheelman (Oct 11, 2009)

joecool85 said:


> You're joking, right? Poulan doesn't make anything like this before, and walmart has never carried any new old stock poulans. Plus, they never made a 34cc "good saw" so far as I know. You're probably referring to something like this:



Come on now the box said extreme power.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 11, 2009)

leeave96 said:


> So is this Poulan a legacy design by Poulan of old or a recased/rebadged Husky or something else?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill



Bill you must have missed the part about this being one of the last good Poulan saws. Yes as far as I can tell this series is pretty much all Poulan. 

I can't see much of anything that they share with other members of the Elux family. Well maybe a spark plug......


----------



## scootr (Oct 11, 2009)

*Good saw*

I have the super 380, the 60cc version of this saw. It is very similar in design and construction of Stihl and Husky. It DOES have adjustable oiler, works fine. The saw runs as good as my 034 Super that I had, and feels a tad lighter. Here is a few pics.

Intake- looks like Stihl
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=111618&stc=1&d=1255279359

Anti-vibe - looks like Husky
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=111619&d=1255279474


----------



## scootr (Oct 11, 2009)

The bottom, looks like a yellow Stihl.





The controls- I like it, the has half and full choke, throttle wide open if it gets flooded. I have had no prob with the switch. You have a lot of control over start options.


----------



## scootr (Oct 11, 2009)

*Air filter*

No tools required to clean air filter.


----------



## 7sleeper (Oct 11, 2009)

scootr said:


> No tools required to clean air filter



Great pics! reped ya for them! 

7


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Oct 11, 2009)

some people have said in this thread that they would rather have one of these 330's then a MS290, well I was debating on getting a Dolmar 5100 to replace our tired 024AV but I guess I might have to look into this saw... hell for $200 it cant be that bad if it has a magnesium case.


----------



## Banshee (Oct 11, 2009)

I hope you guys know this thread is making it hard not to go get one right now!

I really can' afford one right now because I just got a 288xp. I'm hoping to make it until payday to get one. 

You guys keep this up and I'm going to go have to sell my plasma/blood/sperm and then head down to TS.


----------



## woodgrenade (Oct 11, 2009)

I also noticed it had what looks like an adjustable oiler on it (looked like a dime sized screw head on the bottom of the saw) and the av was springs not rubber. One different thing was a nylon strap that was anchored on either side of an av spring on the bottom of the saw. It didn't look like it was there just for shipping, it looked permanent.


----------



## scootr (Oct 11, 2009)

That nylon strap keeps the saw together if the AV spring breaks.


----------



## zr900 (Oct 11, 2009)

Does anybody know how much this saw weighs? Is it comparable in weight to a 346/5100?


----------



## Farley9n (Oct 11, 2009)

*Inside Look....*

Here are some pictures of my PP 365.....I think it's the same inside the shrouding. Stock cylinder is a Gilardoni. This one is no longer stock.......Bob
exhaust.jpg (69.9 KB) 

intake.jpg (85.3 KB
piston and transfer outside.jpg
piston and transfers.jpg 
transfer and piston ext..jpg


----------



## Farley9n (Oct 11, 2009)

*One More Thing!*

The stock carb and boot seemed small for a 60cc saw but I found that the Poulan 3450 has a bit bigger set up that can be made to work. 

Carb difference.jpg (34.6 KB)





This saw turned out to be quite a runner..........Bob


----------



## Brian_NC (Oct 11, 2009)

zr900 said:


> Does anybody know how much this saw weighs? Is it comparable in weight to a 346/5100?



I bought one yesterday and weighed it tonight. Both tanks full it weighed 16.5pds. It is a nice handling saw, with an 18 inch bar it would really be sweet. I was impressed by the power it had, especially after I pulled the baffle out of the muffler, removed the limiter caps, and adjusted it right. For about 214.00 out the door tax and all, I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Oct 11, 2009)

Farley9n said:


> The stock carb and boot seemed small for a 60cc saw but I found that the Poulan 3450 has a bit bigger set up that can be made to work.
> 
> Carb difference.jpg (34.6 KB)
> 
> ...


Thank you for the idea.


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 12, 2009)

Brian_NC said:


> I bought one yesterday and weighed it tonight. Both tanks full it weighed 16.5pds. It is a nice handling saw, with an 18 inch bar it would really be sweet. I was impressed by the power it had, especially after I pulled the baffle out of the muffler, removed the limiter caps, and adjusted it right. For about 214.00 out the door tax and all, I'm very happy with it.



Make it .325 and 18" and it is REALLY sweet.....


----------



## nighttrain (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi all i just picked up a 330 at T.S. i put a 16" bar on it , i was very surprised at the performance i ran it all day cutting maple with no problems at all , i don't think i would be very happy with the 22" bar but the 16" sweet


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, I went out and did it. I got one. I guess the Oly will be for sale now. I'll list it next weekend after I get the bar and chain on it.


----------



## Elmore (Oct 12, 2009)

*Arriving Soon*

Kevin, at the local TS store located one for me in North Carolina. He said it will be here in a few days.
Now to the bar and chain...probably should go with an 18" bar but should I keep it 3/8 or go .325?
I've never used .325 only 3/8 & LP3/8.
What do you fellas think?


----------



## Elmore (Oct 12, 2009)

On the Oregon chain selector feature it displays 3/8 " chain for this model but only .325 sprockets...very confusing.
No 16" or 18" bars but it does show 20" 22" & 24" bars.


----------



## Brmorgan (Oct 12, 2009)

nighttrain said:


> Hi all i just picked up a 330 at T.S. i put a 16" bar on it , i was very surprised at the performance i ran it all day cutting maple with no problems at all , i don't think i would be very happy with the 22" bar but the 16" sweet



Muffler mod it and it'll pull a 22" .325 no problem. Personally I tend to prefer .325 on ~50cc saws but 3/8 skip will cut really nice too.


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 12, 2009)

*Try this*

330 and 335 are the same

http://www.baileysonline.com/search.asp?skw=EP50+EP43+EJ50+18


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 13, 2009)

Elmore said:


> On the Oregon chain selector feature it displays 3/8 " chain for this model but only .325 sprockets...very confusing.
> No 16" or 18" bars but it does show 20" 22" & 24" bars.



See, this is the downside of that saw that I spoke earlier about, there isnt much selection for a 3/8's pitch bar in a K041 mount. 

Right now maybe the time to switch right to the K095 small Husky bar. You have to file the adjuster holes straight up on them till you file into the bar grove for it to oil the chain but it don't take too much to do. 

The other plus or minus to doing this, is the saw will then take the standard Husky drive link count chain. For example on a 20" bar it will then take 72 links compared to 70 for the standard 20" K041 mount bar. 

If most of your other saws take a 72 link chain this could be the plus. 

Take it for what its worth but I did try the .325/3/8's experiment on my Poulan Pro 365 which is a little bit bigger at 60cc and with 20" bars the 3/8's 7 tooth seemed to cut right about the same as the .325 8 tooth did.


----------



## Austin1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> See, this is the downside of that saw that I spoke earlier about, there isnt much selection for a 3/8's pitch bar in a K041 mount.
> 
> Right now maybe the time to switch right to the K095 small Husky bar. You have to file the adjuster holes straight up on them till you file into the bar grove for it to oil the chain but it don't take too much to do.
> 
> ...


+1 that's what I did to a bar and chain I got from bailey's originally I bought it for my 2159 to try some .325 on it I just took a dermal to it to make it fit the 041 mount I also drilled a oil holes to line up with the oiler on the 295 works great.


----------



## zr900 (Oct 17, 2009)

So one of these yellow saws followed me home today. The only complaint is that the threads in the cylinder that hold the muffler not very clean. 

I was getting ready to muff mod it and noticed a reducer inside the exhaust port. I have never seen this in a saw before and was wondering why it is there? 
Should I remove it or leave it? For the muff mod I was thinking of removing the baffles and spark screen and leaving the stock exhaust outlet stock. Suggestions?


----------



## Manatarms (Oct 17, 2009)

If anyone is interested...TSC in Flanders NJ has these in stock...saw them today.

-Mark


----------



## William Balaska (Oct 17, 2009)

scootr said:


> No tools required to clean air filter.



That filter setup looks like my old Rancher 55 I had, still looks like a rebadged 55 to me, which is fine as it was an excellent saw.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Oct 17, 2009)

William Balaska said:


> That filter setup looks like my old Rancher 55 I had, still looks like a rebadged 55 to me, which is fine as it was an excellent saw.


 
That saw right there is 100 0/0 POULAN.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 17, 2009)

zr900 said:


> So one of these yellow saws followed me home today. The only complaint is that the threads in the cylinder that hold the muffler not very clean.
> 
> I was getting ready to muff mod it and noticed a reducer inside the exhaust port. I have never seen this in a saw before and was wondering why it is there?
> Should I remove it or leave it? For the muff mod I was thinking of removing the baffles and spark screen and leaving the stock exhaust outlet stock. Suggestions?




I wondered about that too. I have seen them in the little saws and trimmers and such.


----------



## zr900 (Oct 17, 2009)

Do you think I should leave it in? I see no advantages in leaving it in and right now it is out but I finished my muff mod to late to test it tonight.


----------



## scootr (Oct 17, 2009)

*Muffler*

That piece inside the muffler keeps it from collapsing when you tighten it, best to keep it there.

Stock


----------



## scootr (Oct 17, 2009)

*Muff Mod*

Here is how I modded mine. Tools need, A drill and drill bits. Runs strong.



[/IMG]


----------



## Brmorgan (Oct 18, 2009)

scootr said:


> That piece inside the muffler keeps it from collapsing when you tighten it, best to keep it there.



I believe he's referring to the little sleeve that's actually _inside_ the exhaust port behind the muffler, not the muffler's internal stabilizer or whatever it's called. These seem to be common on a lot of Poulans and some of the small cheaper Huskies that aren't much more than re-badged Poulans. I have no idea what they're for, unless they use the same cylinder blocks for different bore sizes and use the sleeves to reduce the port size on smaller diameter examples. Anyone else have any ideas? I'll go take a pic of one if people don't know what I'm talking about.

Personally, I'd leave it in unless you're planning on doing a port job. Otherwise you'll have very distinct ridges in the exhaust port which could induce significant turbulence in the exhaust flow, which is the last thing you'd want. That little sleeve doesn't actually go in all the way to the cylinder wall, so removing it won't really gain you anything as far as the port size goes - it'll still be just as restricted at the cylinder as before. Also you'd then need to enlarge the muffler's opening to match the now larger exhaust port.

I would ultimately like to do a port job on my 335 since it just feels like it would really respond to one, but I haven't gotten around to it yet. The mod to the muffler's internal stabilizer is a good one since it can greatly streamline the exhaust flow, but I also simply left the spark screen off altogether for a bit more of a gain. I think you'll really like how these things sound with a modded muffler. I can only imagine a ported one.


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 18, 2009)

I finally got to run my 330 in the woods today. HOLY COW that thing cuts wood! It throws chips like nobody's business. I'm happy, I definitely have my firewood saw now :greenchainsaw:


----------



## mowoodchopper (Oct 18, 2009)

New poulans a bargain ! :jawdrop:


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 18, 2009)

joecool85 said:


> I finally got to run my 330 in the woods today. HOLY COW that thing cuts wood! It throws chips like nobody's business. I'm happy, I definitely have my firewood saw now :greenchainsaw:



SSSSHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We don't want the secret getting out


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 19, 2009)

mowoodchopper said:


> New poulans a bargain ! :jawdrop:



Unfortunately no, NOS (New Old Stock) Poulans are a bargain, at least this 330 is. They haven't actually made these saws in a few years.


----------



## ArborServe (Oct 19, 2009)

I got this saw last week and finally got a chance to really use it yesterday. Around here we have a lot of dead ash trees and I was cutting up a couple that had fallen. Nice saw! I am not a daily saw user but this saw is going to be great for me- even stock. I like the feel of it and the simplicity of the controls, plus the fact that it cuts nicely out of the box.

Thanks for this thread, I was going to get a MS290 but I think I like this saw better- and I have used MS290's many times along with the "big box" Huskies. I also like the fact that I still have $200 still in my pocket.

I do not care what other people think- I want to process firewood.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Oct 19, 2009)

ArborServe said:


> I got this saw last week and finally got a chance to really use it yesterday. Around here we have a lot of dead ash trees and I was cutting up a couple that had fallen. Nice saw! I am not a daily saw user but this saw is going to be great for me- even stock. I like the feel of it and the simplicity of the controls, plus the fact that it cuts nicely out of the box.
> 
> Thanks for this thread, I was going to get a MS290 but I think I like this saw better- and I have used MS290's many times along with the "big box" Huskies. I also like the fact that I still have $200 still in my pocket.
> 
> I do not care what other people think- I want to process firewood.




Congrats on the new POULAN these are good saws. And at 200.00 they are the best deal out there on a new saw.


----------



## RBurtcher (Oct 19, 2009)

I grabbed one up yesterday. Whats the deal on the single ring?? Is that going to last? I threw an 18" blade and a safety chain on it and I was pretty impressed how it cut through a 18" chunk of Black walnut, I zipped through faster then I would have thought. 

Check all the bolts. One of the bolts on the bottom of the front handle was sticking out about 5-6 threads. It also really stumbled from an idle when nailing it which I wasn't impressed with, but I tuned the flat spot out giving the low screw about 1/2 a turn out. Turning the high end out 1/4 just made it worse and it smelled pretty rich already without a load. 

This is the first "New" saw I have purchased and for the 2 bones I'm happy. 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Cliff R (Oct 19, 2009)

I grabbed one up this morning, although it was difficult to carry it by the Husqvarna display on the way to the check-out!

Seriously......overall it's a well built saw, oils fine, not very well adjusted right out of the box, but a drywall screw and quick yank with a pair of pliers and the limiter caps were removed for custom settings.

The saw runs well in the cut, aside from the idle changing constantly from one cut to the next. It will occassionally stumble, and load up and die out here and there, with no consistant pattern to the nonesense.

We've had it out on the wood pile all morning, cutting up twisted and oversize peices for the splitter. I set it slightly rich on the "H" screw for break-in, taking it pretty easy on it for the first couple of tanks.

I'm hoping the carb issue settles out soon, PITA having it changing speeds and stalling out once in a while.

It has the crappy Oregon chain with the goofy rakers, otherwise no other negatives to mention.

I'll reserve specific comments on power production and comparisons to some of our other 50-55cc saws until I get plenty of time on it and it's well seated. It seems to have decent power, and the anti-vibe is excellent, but I can tell you for certain, unless it finds about 30 percent more power someplace, it's not going to be well suited for this 22" bar.......Cliff

PS: our local TSC has a BIG stack of them on display, at least 10 units as of this morning. I'd gladly grab a few and ship them via our commercial UPS account, if any members just have to have one and can't find one locally.


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 19, 2009)

Cliff R said:


> I grabbed one up this morning, although it was difficult to carry it by the Husqvarna display on the way to the check-out!
> 
> Seriously......overall it's a well built saw, oils fine, not very well adjusted right out of the box, but a drywall screw and quick yank with a pair of pliers and the limiter caps were removed for custom settings.
> 
> ...



Mine doesn't stumble or die at all, but I felt like it would at first. All I had to do was turn the adjustment screws the the max rich setting with the caps on (only about 1/8 turn from where it came, caps limit you a lot). Now it runs mint. The idle seems a bit high, but its not turning the chain on idle and it doesn't stumble. Takes throttle excellent. I only have one tank through mine so far.


----------



## shwinecat (Oct 19, 2009)

CliffR or anyone with TSC that has the poulan 330 in stock if you could give store location. I am in South Dakota and my store manager looked at me like I was from another country when I asked him about the 330. He even got more wide eyed when I explained how I knew about it.

The store manager stated if I could locate a saw in one of there stores he would be able to get the store to ship it to his store in Watertown, SD. If anyone could help I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Oct 19, 2009)

I hope to try one soon. The one I have now needs case seals and etc, never have time to get it done.


----------



## 4492011 (Oct 19, 2009)

*power head only weight*

Hi does anyone know how much the powerhead only empty weighs on these saws? and what about a D176 mac mount for the bar?


----------



## 2manytoys4me (Oct 19, 2009)

store in knoxville tenn had three left last week. i have run three tanks thru mine hasnt missed a beat. i drove 80 miles to get one. didnt need it, really couldnt afford it. can we assume CAD?


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 19, 2009)

shwinecat said:


> CliffR or anyone with TSC that has the poulan 330 in stock if you could give store location. I am in South Dakota and my store manager looked at me like I was from another country when I asked him about the 330. He even got more wide eyed when I explained how I knew about it.
> 
> The store manager stated if I could locate a saw in one of there stores he would be able to get the store to ship it to his store in Watertown, SD. If anyone could help I would really appreciate it.



The store in Skowhegan, ME has 5 left right now.


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 19, 2009)

Outlaw5.0 said:


> I hope to try one soon. The one I have now needs case seals and etc, never have time to get it done.



No worries, I'm on it. Just need to get to the bank to cash that money order, tiny post offices around here don't carry that kinda money apparently.


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Oct 19, 2009)

joecool85 said:


> No worries, I'm on it. Just need to get to the bank to cash that money order, tiny post offices around here don't carry that kinda money apparently.


Banks and credit unions can cash it also, atleast mine does.


----------



## Cliff R (Oct 19, 2009)

Ran two tanks thru it today, and it's was continuing to get better with each tank. One of the most difficult saws to set I've ever owned for the "L" speed screw. It just wants to "bog" once in a while no matter where you set it at, then on occassion will change speed and slow down or completely stall out at idle for no apparent reason.

That was earlier today, fast forward to late this afternoon.

After the second tank I removed the muffler and modified it slightly, removing the pipe that runs across the top and opened up the exit hole right before the deflector. 

That was what it needed, as it immediately quite wanting to "bog" down and responded more favorably to carburetor setting(s). 

It's starting to show it's colors a bit, I'm going to have to set it up with an 18" bar and 3/8" set-up instead of the 22" stock deal. For now it's OK, but doesn't run the 22" bar with any authority in larger material. It's problably better overall than I'm making it out to be, as it's quick to want to compare it with a 262XP or 268XP, which have more power at every rpm than 54cc Poulan 330.

I'll do some timed cutting on our next outing against the Echo CS-510 and Husqvarna 55, although I probably woln't be running .325" chain on the Poulan by then.

Overall, decent saw for $200, muffler mod only took seconds, as did removing the limiter caps, which is about all the saw really needs.....Cliff


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Oct 19, 2009)

What is the squish and compression on it?.


----------



## zr900 (Oct 19, 2009)

Will a D176 mount bar work on this saw with minor or no modification?


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 19, 2009)

zr900 said:


> Will a D176 mount bar work on this saw with minor or no modification?



No, the tail is too large on it. I already spoke of this earlier. If you want to change it and can't find a K041 mount bar in the size you want then you will want to use a K095 mount Husky bar, but you will have to file the adjuster holes up to the bar grove so it will oil through the adjuster holes.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 19, 2009)

Cliff R said:


> Ran two tanks thru it today, and it's was continuing to get better with each tank. One of the most difficult saws to set I've ever owned for the "L" speed screw. It just wants to "bog" once in a while no matter where you set it at, then on occassion will change speed and slow down or completely stall out at idle for no apparent reason.
> 
> That was earlier today, fast forward to late this afternoon.
> 
> ...



Got to admit I'm surprised you picked one up, and glad it sounds like your giving it a fair shake. 

Remember we all said that a 22" bar is too much for it.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Oct 19, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> Got to admit I'm surprised you picked one up, and glad it sounds like your giving it a fair shake.
> 
> Remember we all said that a 22" bar is too much for it.



+1 Cliff!


----------



## borisrph (Oct 19, 2009)

Great site guys; as you can see I just joined. Somehow I ended up here looking for a piston and/or rings for one of my Pro Mac 610's. Anyone know where I can get a set?

Thanks for all the good info on the Poulan Pro 330. After reading 7 pages of posts last night, I decided to see if our local TSC had one of these. As all of you said, this looks like a really well built saw for the money. As you can see by my sig, I really could use a more modern saw.

Turns out they had 6 in stock, and just for asking they offered one to me for $10 off the $199 asking price, or OTD for $201. Sold!


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Oct 19, 2009)

borisrph said:


> Great site guys; as you can see I just joined. Somehow I ended up here looking for a piston and/or rings for one of my Pro Mac 610's. Anyone know where I can get a set?
> 
> Thanks for all the good info on the Poulan Pro 330. After reading 7 pages of posts last night, I decided to see if our local TSC had one of these. As all of you said, this looks like a really well built saw for the money. As you can see by my sig, I really could use a more modern saw.
> 
> Turns out they had 6 in stock, and just for asking they offered one to me for $10 off the $199 asking price, or OTD for $201. Sold!



And it's even yellow so it won't look to out of place with the Macs!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 19, 2009)

borisrph said:


> Great site guys; as you can see I just joined. Somehow I ended up here looking for a piston and/or rings for one of my Pro Mac 610's. Anyone know where I can get a set?
> 
> Thanks for all the good info on the Poulan Pro 330. After reading 7 pages of posts last night, I decided to see if our local TSC had one of these. As all of you said, this looks like a really well built saw for the money. As you can see by my sig, I really could use a more modern saw.
> 
> Turns out they had 6 in stock, and just for asking they offered one to me for $10 off the $199 asking price, or OTD for $201. Sold!



Welcome to the site, if you hang around here much that group of Macs will be getting more companions then you think! 

Enjoy your new saw, bet your arms won't be sorry for toting a more modern saw.


----------



## Cliff R (Oct 19, 2009)

"Got to admit I'm surprised you picked one up, and glad it sounds like your giving it a fair shake." 

Well, it wasn't an easy purchase, as I already have excellent saws in that size/power range. I just wanted to see for myself in an American company can make a decent saw these days, and was hoping that the 330 wasn't anything like the re-badge Husqvarna's Poulan made for them a few years ago. The price is certainly right for a split case 54cc saw. It's a tad heavy, but very well constructed.

Overall, the 330 is turning out to be a nice addition to the line-up. My son is going to use it full time this Winter to cut firewood for us, so we'll not only give it a fair shake, we'll see just how well made it actually is?

I do have one question, about the adjustable oiler. Which way do you turn the screw to reduce the amount of oil to the bar? Didn't see it glancing thru the owners manual they supplied with it.....Cliff


----------



## TraditionalTool (Oct 19, 2009)

Cliff R said:


> I just wanted to see for myself in an American company can make a decent saw these days


I have to admit, this is one attraction for me. Not much of pics and videos with them yet, waiting for you guys to get your act together...

I'd love to try one if anyone has one around the Bay area on the west coast.


----------



## Brmorgan (Oct 20, 2009)

borisrph said:


> Great site guys; as you can see I just joined. Somehow I ended up here looking for a piston and/or rings for one of my Pro Mac 610's. Anyone know where I can get a set?
> 
> Thanks for all the good info on the Poulan Pro 330. After reading 7 pages of posts last night, I decided to see if our local TSC had one of these. As all of you said, this looks like a really well built saw for the money. As you can see by my sig, I really could use a more modern saw.
> 
> Turns out they had 6 in stock, and just for asking they offered one to me for $10 off the $199 asking price, or OTD for $201. Sold!



I don't think you'll be disappointed with your purchase at all. Not sure where you live, but if you're out west here and cut a lot of softwood, it'll pull that 22" bar just fine, especially with skip chain. Once (and/or if) you're comfortable with it, open the muffler up a bit and it'll really perform for you.

I'm going to try to get a video done with my 335 sometime this week. I'll be using it tomorrow for a job removing some nice Juniper trees, but won't be able to videotape that. I have a good D. Fir log out back though that I can take a biscuit or two off of.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Oct 20, 2009)

Brmorgan said:


> I'm going to try to get a video done with my 335 sometime this week. I'll be using it tomorrow for a job removing some nice Juniper trees, but won't be able to videotape that. I have a good D. Fir log out back though that I can take a biscuit or two off of.


Brad,

What's the difference between the 330 and 335?


----------



## Brmorgan (Oct 20, 2009)

According to Mark (and some pictures I've seen) the 330 has a better air intake / filter system, but I'm not sure if there are any other significant differences. My 335 has an old-skool heavy steel wire chainbrake handle - do the newer 330s have a more modern plastic style?


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 20, 2009)

Brmorgan said:


> According to Mark (and some pictures I've seen) the 330 has a better air intake / filter system, but I'm not sure if there are any other significant differences. My 335 has an old-skool heavy steel wire chainbrake handle - do the newer 330s have a more modern plastic style?



Yup, the chain brake looks just like all the other modern chain brakes out there from the mid to late 90's.


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 20, 2009)

Maybe we should all write to Poulan like I suggested two years ago (http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=55652) and tell them we want the PP330 to be mass produced again, and other saws like it. Cause the thing is, these ones at Tractor Supply WILL run out eventually.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Oct 20, 2009)

joecool85 said:


> Unfortunately no, NOS (New Old Stock) Poulans are a bargain, at least this 330 is. They haven't actually made these saws in a few years.



Interesting! So when were these saws actually made? I have glanced at some new poulans at a farm store and was not impressed to say the least , but these 330s must be different!


----------



## SwampCat (Oct 20, 2009)

*Oh no*

Well the neighbor got wind of this(his ole Mac610 has seen better days)so we fire up the buggy & head to Tractor City. Called first to make sure they had one. Get there, check em out, funds are tight, he is supplementing the heating bill with firewood. Figures the 200$ savings on heat bill will pay for the saw. He is HAPPY now. Get back & were checking things out: First,they must run these things in the factory,TANK SMELLED OF FUEL. Second, owners man. says Champ plug RCJ7Y, installed from factory is a Champ RCJ4?????? Yes the box was sealed,we tore it open. I should not have let him see this thread. NOW HE WANTS TO DO THE MUFFLER MOD. Go for it or wait?


----------



## Austin1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Six pages of threads on a Poulan never thought I would see that on AS!
Maybe this 330 will open a few closed minds? I would love to have one too. I have two of the Cheaper modern plasticky Poulans and they work fine.


----------



## shwinecat (Oct 20, 2009)

I ordered 2 330's today and they should be in on Friday. I don't even know what they look like. Someone on this thread has to at least have a photo. I figured for two bills it would be hard to lose money on them. I have cheaper 2150 that has made me a ton of money this should even be better.

If I don't like the saw that much I have several brother in laws that like to cut wood a couple of times a year.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 20, 2009)

mowoodchopper said:


> Interesting! So when were these saws actually made? I have glanced at some new poulans at a farm store and was not impressed to say the least , but these 330s must be different!



I last seen these for sale at least 2 years ago. There must have been a stock of them somewhere and Poulan might have got some epa credits or something to move them out? 

My best guess anyway. 

BTW, my local TSC didn't have any today when I stopped by there. Just as well as it probably saved me $200. (and I don't really need one)


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 20, 2009)

joecool85 said:


> Maybe we should all write to Poulan like I suggested two years ago (http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=55652) and tell them we want the PP330 to be mass produced again, and other saws like it. Cause the thing is, these ones at Tractor Supply WILL run out eventually.



If your going to do that, ask for the larger displacement Super 380 instead. 

While your at it go ahead and see if they will make some more 5400's


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Oct 20, 2009)

+1!!!


----------



## Small Job Tim (Oct 20, 2009)

*pro 330*

hey all,
I have a poulan pro 330 that i picked up used about a year ago. The manufacturer tag on it lists that it is a 60cc saw, not the 54cc motor you guys are talking about, and was produced in 2003. The saw is great, never had a problem, and definitely has no problem with the 22" bar.
I highly recommend this saw for the price.....can't beat it.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Oct 20, 2009)

Small Job Tim said:


> hey all,
> I have a poulan pro 330 that i picked up used about a year ago. The manufacturer tag on it lists that it is a 60cc saw, not the 54cc motor you guys are talking about, and was produced in 2003. The saw is great, never had a problem, and definitely has no problem with the 22" bar.
> I highly recommend this saw for the price.....can't beat it.



You must have a 380 with 330 side covers and yes that saw will run 22'' bar with no problem.


----------



## Brmorgan (Oct 21, 2009)

*Made some vids*

OK boys, finally got the opportunity to make a couple videos today. So without further ado here is my Poulan 335 Pro in 14" dry Douglas Fir:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GPg7QxER3rM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GPg7QxER3rM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

It has a 16" .325 setup, full-house full-chisel, filed round by hand with a guide. It's been filed back a couple times since the rakers were taken down so it could stand to be a bit more aggressive there - it definitely has the spare torque in wood of this size. You can see the two 3/8" holes I drilled in the front of the muffler to open it up a bit. They're virtually straight out from the exhaust port so they really help with restriction. Notice the smoke/steam coming from the log after the cuts though! I do plan on piping the holes once I get access to a MIG/TIG welder. Don't feel like messing with that with my stick welder like I did with my 395... :censored:


Up next, just for comparison's sake, is my Husky 50:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ofKgtjGeUFY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ofKgtjGeUFY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

It's also setup with .325, but on a 20" bar. Same full-house chain and filing profile, though it has maybe 40% cutter life remaining while the Poulan has probably 80%. In my mind, the resulting narrower kerf and improved gullet space for chip clearance should make this chain cut slightly easier than the Poulan's. This used to be my go-to small firewood saw before getting the Poulan early this year. It hasn't seen much use since then. It is pretty old and tired, but still runs great, though it could probably use a set of rings and a bit of port work to bring it back to life.

In the end the fastest cut time for the Poulan was about 14 seconds, and the Husky was about 18. Of course there is a 6cc difference, but the 50 was the closest competition I had for it of similar vintage. Not sure the Stihl 031 or 041 would really be applicable here, tho I already have videos of them anyway. Either way the Poulan holds its RPMs much better in the cut than the Husky, and IMO has a better overall feel, not to mention the _sound_ - love that idle bark. Personally I would rather have the 20" setup on the Poulan and the 16" on the Husky, which I may try sometime. I also think it would be happier with a 3/8" setup, but I can't remember right now whether it has a spur or rim drive - never had to take it apart that far yet since getting it from the pawnshop. Not bad for a $90 saw. Right now I'm trying to chase down a small tank vent issue, which is the cause of the run-on you can hear after the last cut. The vent will intermittently start to stick, but it isn't often and usually resolves itself in a couple seconds without having to shut the saw off or crack the fuel cap. Honestly haven't put much time into this yet though; the problem only manifested itself a couple days ago.


----------



## ArborServe (Oct 21, 2009)

Here is one on CL. At least you can see pictures.

http://springfieldil.craigslist.org/grd/1418174895.html


----------



## Small Job Tim (Oct 21, 2009)

*330*

woodchuck, 
did some serious research on the used 330 i picked up before i bought it ( like i do with every single thing i buy), and it is in fact a 330, not 380. Don't know why this year saw is 6cc higher than the newer ones. Someone once told me that they replaced this 60cc model with the "timbermaster" or some clever name like that. I've also been told that the 330 i have smokes the "timbersomething" hands down in performance and quality.
Either way, can't beat pickin up this saw for $85. The thing had barely been used at all.....an old man received it as an x-mas present and decided it was too much saw for him. I think I made out good !


----------



## Small Job Tim (Oct 21, 2009)

*....*

the picture on the link arborserve sent in is the saw i have...but 60cc


----------



## ArborServe (Oct 21, 2009)

Here are some pictures of the one I got last week. Not much use on it yet but there will be this weekend.


----------



## SwampCat (Oct 21, 2009)

*Plug*

Just out of curiosity,all you guys that just got one of these new old saws,could you check to see what plug came in it? Want to get a spare plug, but the owners man. calls for a different one. THANKS.


----------



## zr900 (Oct 21, 2009)

I will be using my new 330 mainly for limbing and was wondering what would cut faster with a 16" bar 3/8 or .325? 

Do you think this saw has the sack to run a 8Tooth rim with 3/8 and a 16" bar?

What clutch removal tool fits this clutch and where would I buy one?


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 21, 2009)

zr900 said:


> I will be using my new 330 mainly for limbing and was wondering what would cut faster with a 16" bar 3/8 or .325?
> 
> Do you think this saw has the sack to run a 8Tooth rim with 3/8 and a 16" bar?
> 
> What clutch removal tool fits this clutch and where would I buy one?



3/8's or .325 is up for debate. Dropping to a 16" bar, I'm sure that 3/8's would be fine. My informal testing on my Poulan Pro 365 which is a similar but 60cc saw found no real difference between 3/8's 7 tooth and .325 8 tooth. 


How many stock 64cc saws would run a 8 tooth 3/8's setup? None that I know of. 

Cutting hardwood, I myself would probably go .325 pitch on it, mostly because K041 mount bars seem to be eaiser to find in .325. 

The clutch removal tool should be part # 530031116 and you can get it at most any small engine shop that can get Poulan parts. Online, off hand I know they can be found on ebay, baileys and Calvin may have them also. 

Buy it locally if you can to avoid shipping charges as there cheap, less then $5 and that would most likely be less then the shipping charge.


----------



## Cliff R (Oct 21, 2009)

Twenty years ago you couldn't give me a .325 chain set-up. I was convinced that all my saws had to use 3/8" with full chisel chain. I've come to really like 3/8 LP and .325", and am amazed at how fast they cut and how much power it frees up on smaller displacement saws.

The 330 is a pretty big saw, I can't image less than an 18" bar on it, even for limbing. The spike is also very long and you will effectively loose about 2" of whatever bar length is used on it anyhow.

I've been running ours every day since we purchased it. It's getting well seated in and running much better at idle. It was stalling quite a bit, but seems like it's over that stage. Still haven't quite found the best settings for the carb, but it seems to like the "L" screw set leaner than most other saws I've worked with....Cliff


----------



## Flintknapper (Oct 22, 2009)

Our TS has nothing but Huskies in the store. 

Figures. That 330 looks to be a pretty decent saw.


----------



## Cliff R (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm going to grab a couple of them on my next trip to our local TSC store, if there are any left. Monday there were 9 left on display after I grabbed one up. I may have a couple available, already picking one up for a board member......Cliff


----------



## toddstreeservic (Oct 22, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> No, the tail is too large on it. I already spoke of this earlier. If you want to change it and can't find a K041 mount bar in the size you want then you will want to use a K095 mount Husky bar, but you will have to file the adjuster holes up to the bar grove so it will oil through the adjuster holes.



Do you think that you could post a pic of this mod?


----------



## Junkwrencher (Oct 22, 2009)

Haven't posted in a while but after reading some of this, I thought I needed to.I own a 330 Poulan, a 262xp , and an 044 Stihl. The Poulan has the 22" bar with a .375 full-comp single-drag Carlton chain, the same as the other two saws.The oiler runs if the saw is running on my model by design, it doesn't stop oiling, but doesn't puke oil everywhere.That is my only problem with the saw.It starts easy and has good low-end grunt.I use it mostly for trimming.It has a 13,800 MAX RPM sticker on the filter cover.Mine is turning 13,000 with a clean filter.Most of the parts on the saw are made in Sweden.It is not pretty, doesn't have the zip of the XP or the torque of the Stihl, its a smaller saw and trims really nice,handles well and will cut big wood if needed.It will stomp any saw at the new purchase price posted [$200].I would also add that I've used this saw in all types of weather including pouring rain and freezing temps. with ethanol and water in the mix and it keeps on ticking.I honestly didn't think it would hold up but for maybe a season.It's been four years now.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 22, 2009)

toddstreeservic said:


> Do you think that you could post a pic of this mod?



I think I still have one here, I'll have to look tomorrow. 

In the meantime just picture this, the Husky adjuster hole is round. You just file straight up on the adjuster hole till it breaks through the bottom of the bar groove and the adjuster hole is now kinda oval.


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 23, 2009)

Junkwrencher said:


> Haven't posted in a while but after reading some of this, I thought I needed to.I own a 330 Poulan, a 262xp , and an 044 Stihl. The Poulan has the 22" bar with a .375 full-comp single-drag Carlton chain, the same as the other two saws.The oiler runs if the saw is running on my model by design, it doesn't stop oiling, but doesn't puke oil everywhere.That is my only problem with the saw.It starts easy and has good low-end grunt.I use it mostly for trimming.It has a 13,800 MAX RPM sticker on the filter cover.Mine is turning 13,000 with a clean filter.Most of the parts on the saw are made in Sweden.It is not pretty, doesn't have the zip of the XP or the torque of the Stihl, its a smaller saw and trims really nice,handles well and will cut big wood if needed.It will stomp any saw at the new purchase price posted [$200].I would also add that I've used this saw in all types of weather including pouring rain and freezing temps. with ethanol and water in the mix and it keeps on ticking.I honestly didn't think it would hold up but for maybe a season.It's been four years now.



Wow, quite the testimonial there!

I hope this saw lasts me a while, its been fun to run so far. Even though it's my "big" saw.


----------



## wheelman (Oct 23, 2009)

I went by my local TSC today and only found wild things and wood sharks.


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 24, 2009)

wheelman said:


> I went by my local TSC today and only found wild things and wood sharks.



Unfortunately only a handful of the stores carry them due to it being a NOS item. Eventually they will all be gone...Poulan needs to start making these saws (or something similar) again. Obviously we would buy them, everyone here that has one loves the thing.


----------



## Cliff R (Oct 24, 2009)

It's highly unlikely you will see another run of these saws. Ever tightening emission regs would require significant changes to make them compatable. These saws have no strato-charging, or catalyst, etc, and it's highly unlikely they would pass emission testing anyplace. 

I'm still not sure how they got away with releasing them for sale, as it's nearly 2010, and these saws are 2007 models?

I'm going to grab up a couple of them and store them, maybe in a few years they'll be worth considerably more than the purchase price, or at least I'll get a few dollars mark up for my efforts. Better than the stock market right now!.....Cliff


----------



## mattmc2003 (Oct 24, 2009)

so is it a rebadged husky 55 or no?


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Oct 24, 2009)

mattmc2003 said:


> so is it a rebadged husky 55 or no?



No it is a poulan pro 330. How many times must we say this or something similar. IT'S A POULAN!


----------



## mattmc2003 (Oct 24, 2009)

ms460woodchuck said:


> No it is a poulan pro 330. How many times must we say this or something similar. IT'S A POULAN!



im still confused.us looks similar in the pics. but read the whole 11 pages and no one really compared directly.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 24, 2009)

mattmc2003 said:


> im still confused.us looks similar in the pics. but read the whole 11 pages and no one really compared directly.



Matt, what's to be confused about? Lots of saws look similar?

Poulan used to make good saws, thats why Elux took that name to use on there consumer saws now. Brand recognition.


----------



## mattmc2003 (Oct 24, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> Matt, what's to be confused about? Lots of saws look similar?
> 
> Poulan used to make good saws, thats why Elux took that name to use on there consumer saws now. Brand recognition.



so is it even related to a 55 besides looks? thats all i wanna know.


----------



## Cliff R (Oct 24, 2009)

Not related anyplace that I can tell, doesn't even run or sound the same. My closed port Husqvarna 55 is faster and more powerful in the upper rpm range, just from a basic "seat of the pants" assessment.

The Poulan "grunts" along pretty good, plenty of power, very good AV system, strong/broad power curve, not as "crisp" as the Husqvarna at high rpm's, as it lugs down to lower rpm's under heavy load, but does a pretty decent job of pulling along this 3/8" 22" bar/chain deal.

With an 18" .325", it might give the Husqvarna a run for it's money?

We've been running our 330 for about a week, up to half a dozen tanks thru it, no complains yet, and it's well seated in, idling great, quit stumbling/hesitating/stalling out, etc.

Great deal at $200, IMHO.....Cliff


----------



## Streblerm (Oct 24, 2009)

There's another thread going about this saw. If anyone is having second thoughts, there are several reviews and some good pics, not that there's anything lacking in this one.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=1787072&posted=1#post1787072


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 24, 2009)

Cliff R said:


> It's highly unlikely you will see another run of these saws. Ever tightening emission regs would require significant changes to make them compatable. These saws have no strato-charging, or catalyst, etc, and it's highly unlikely they would pass emission testing anyplace.
> 
> I'm still not sure how they got away with releasing them for sale, as it's nearly 2010, and these saws are 2007 models?
> 
> I'm going to grab up a couple of them and store them, maybe in a few years they'll be worth considerably more than the purchase price, or at least I'll get a few dollars mark up for my efforts. Better than the stock market right now!.....Cliff



You're probably right. And I'm not sure how they are getting away with selling them, but while they are people better buy them up!

Also, even if Poulan can't re-produce the 330 or other older saws, they should make a new one that does meet EPA regs. I know they could do it, it's just a matter of if they bother to.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 24, 2009)

joecool85 said:


> You're probably right. And I'm not sure how they are getting away with selling them, but while they are people better buy them up!
> 
> Also, even if Poulan can't re-produce the 330 or other older saws, they should make a new one that does meet EPA regs. I know they could do it, it's just a matter of if they bother to.



I doubt if you ever see that happen? Why should they? What would Husqvarna have to gain from that? They already sell the daylights out of Poulan and Poulan pro consumer saws and they have there own Husky saws to sell to the consumer and pro market along with the Jonsered line. 

I would love to see the upscale Poulans being produced again but it just don't make sense.


----------



## knockbill (Oct 24, 2009)

i just saw this thread, been out of town,,, does a pp330 have anything in common with a 3300 forester? same engine?


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 24, 2009)

knockbill said:


> i just saw this thread, been out of town,,, does a pp330 have anything in common with a 3300 forester? same engine?



I think the pp330 and the p3300 are the same, just different plastic, could be wrong though.


----------



## knockbill (Oct 25, 2009)

so a pp330 has a chrome piston instead of a chrome cylinder like the p3300?


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 25, 2009)

knockbill said:


> so a pp330 has a chrome piston instead of a chrome cylinder like the p3300?



Nope, the 330 is a "DuraChrome" plated cylinder and the 3300 has an alum cylinder with a plated piston.


----------



## knockbill (Oct 25, 2009)

so they are not the same,,, will the p/c interchange?


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 25, 2009)

knockbill said:


> so they are not the same,,, will the p/c interchange?



I think the 3300 and the 335 are closer than the 330. And no I can't say for sure which one will fit.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Oct 25, 2009)

joecool85 said:


> You're probably right. And I'm not sure how they are getting away with selling them, but while they are people better buy them up!



Those saws met standards when they were built in 2007, so what's wrong with selling them?

A Chevy dealer still has a brand new 1965 Corvette sitting in the showroom. It doesn't meet 2010 safety or emissions standards, but that doesn't mean they couldn't sell it if they wanted to. 

A few years ago there was a change in the gov't standards for water heaters. The local Bradford-White factory ran three shifts, 7 days a week for the last six months that they were allowed to build the (cheaper) old ones.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 25, 2009)

barneyrb said:


> I think the 3300 and the 335 are closer than the 330. And no I can't say for sure which one will fit.



You are correct Randy.


----------



## Streblerm (Oct 25, 2009)

3750 seems to be the same too. Here's a blast from the past.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150382686474&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Farley9n (Oct 25, 2009)

*Poulan 3750 !?!!??*

I'll let you how it is! I just got it.......Bob


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 25, 2009)

Streblerm said:


> 3750 seems to be the same too. Here's a blast from the past.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150382686474&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Thats the green version of the Super 380. I think it was the 3450 that was the green version of the Poulan Pro 330.


----------



## 4492011 (Oct 26, 2009)

Does any one know The model of the largest cc most hp piston and cylinder that will fit this saw?


----------



## Streblerm (Oct 26, 2009)

Farley9n said:


> I'll let you how it is! I just got it.......Bob



Hope I didn't drive up the cost by posting it before the auction ended.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Streblerm (Oct 26, 2009)

4492011 said:


> Does any one know The model of the largest cc most hp piston and cylinder that will fit this saw?



I don't know for sure, but I think 60cc is probably as big as you can go with either the 3750 or 380 jug and slug.

I've already priced them and at about $130 for the parts, IMHO not worth the money. I would think similar gains could be had from porting and muffler mods.


----------



## Cliff R (Oct 26, 2009)

Agreed, and it puts the price up to $320. It would be a good way to go if you smoked the stock P/C, being able to salvage the saw and move up to 60cc at the same time.....Cliff


----------



## 4492011 (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks guys I just wanted to know for future reference in case it got fried since It looks like we have some Poulan experts on this saw I thought I would ask. And yes because of this thread I also purchased one. I did weigh the powerhead only before I put any gas or oil in it weighed 12.9 lbs. I fitted mine up with a small 18 inch uhl stens mount bar 3/8ths .58 64 dl the bar is open already into the grove for oiling but because of the droop of the chain adjuster I modified it a little anyway to make it easier to install. I also modded the muffler by removing the tube and opening up the standard hole removed limiter caps and put about a tank through it cutting some dead dried ash wood the saw performed fantastic for 200.00 you cant beat it. Thanks again guys for the heads up on this saw.


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 26, 2009)

4492011 said:


> Thanks guys I just wanted to know for future reference in case it got fried since It looks like we have some Poulan experts on this saw I thought I would ask. And yes because of this thread I also purchased one. I did weigh the powerhead only before I put any gas or oil in it weighed 12.9 lbs. I fitted mine up with a small 18 inch uhl stens mount bar 3/8ths .58 64 dl the bar is open already into the grove for oiling but because of the droop of the chain adjuster I modified it a little anyway to make it easier to install. I also modded the muffler by removing the tube and opening up the standard hole removed limiter caps and put about a tank through it cutting some dead dried ash wood the saw performed fantastic for 200.00 you cant beat it. Thanks again guys for the heads up on this saw.



That weight puts it just a hair better than a 290...not bad.


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 26, 2009)

I got a chance to run a full tank through mine yesterday, the second tank so far. Last time I was just cutting up 12" fallen ash, not a big workout for it. But yesterday I decided to rough cut some 24" x 14" boards out of a pine log that is behind my parent's place. I had the stock 22" bar barried and it just kept chugging along. I was really pushing on the saw (sideways, so you kinda have to) and didn't stop the chain once. It did slow down a good deal, but damn that thing is torquey.


----------



## Streblerm (Oct 26, 2009)

4492011 said:


> Thanks guys I just wanted to know for future reference in case it got fried since It looks like we have some Poulan experts on this saw I thought I would ask. And yes because of this thread I also purchased one. I did weigh the powerhead only before I put any gas or oil in it weighed 12.9 lbs. I fitted mine up with a small 18 inch uhl stens mount bar 3/8ths .58 64 dl the bar is open already into the grove for oiling but because of the droop of the chain adjuster I modified it a little anyway to make it easier to install. I also modded the muffler by removing the tube and opening up the standard hole removed limiter caps and put about a tank through it cutting some dead dried ash wood the saw performed fantastic for 200.00 you cant beat it. Thanks again guys for the heads up on this saw.



Like this?








I really like mine too. I bought it as a backup/beater, but I like it enough that it may become my go to saw.


----------



## knockbill (Oct 26, 2009)

barneyrb said:


> I think the 3300 and the 335 are closer than the 330. And no I can't say for sure which one will fit.



thanks for the info,,, i have a 3300...


----------



## 4492011 (Oct 26, 2009)

Streblerm said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep like that maybee not quite as much but close


----------



## Streblerm (Oct 26, 2009)

4492011 said:


> Yep like that maybee not quite as much but close




Yeah, I know it was big, but I figure the outlet of the deflector is the limit for this mod, so I just let the die grinder fly. That hole is still a little smaller than the holes in the internal baffle. I didn't mess with the spark screen or the internal baffle

It runs great, starts easy, and has good throttle response. It isn't obnoxiously loud either.


----------



## Farley9n (Oct 26, 2009)

*Muffler Mod*

I remove the inner deflector and screen and use two stainless tubes to support the outer housing. (screen can still be used around the tubes if needed) The rest is the same as pictured. Big improvement and not a great deal more noise.
I have one 60cc 365 that has been ported and fitted with a bigger carb along with the muffler mod that keeps me grinning!..........Bob


----------



## oldboyscout (Nov 5, 2009)

how would this saw compare in long-term durability to ,say, a Husky 445 or 450? It's hard to pass up the deal, but for about the same price after new bar/sprocket/chain isn't Husky/Stihl etc going to last longer?


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 5, 2009)

oldboyscout said:


> how would this saw compare in long-term durability to ,say, a Husky 445 or 450? It's hard to pass up the deal, but for about the same price after new bar/sprocket/chain isn't Husky/Stihl etc going to last longer?



As far as I understand the Poulan is the last of the pro grade designs. This saw is only for sale at this price because they are the last ones. They will never be produced anymore! So the dealers are trying to get ride of the last ones and the easiest way is sell them cheap. If I lived anywhere close I would buy one without hesitation. 
And to be honest your quetion is a bit naive because a saw only lives as long as the owner takes care of it! It's like any other product(car, house, etc.). 
Why do you want a new bar/sprocket/chain? You will cut countless chords of wood with the original bar and chains and sprokets are replaced with any saw!
It sounds sofar like a pro saw just the technik of 10 years ago. So if you are in a rush or need an ego boost go buy a Husqvarna 346xp. Your ego will approve. For someone like me who just cuts wood, I don't need the ego boost or the microsecond advantage that the new saws deliver.

7


----------



## oldboyscout (Nov 5, 2009)

I mean all things being the same (proper care, amount of use, etc), is a Husky/Stihl a more durable saw? I'm ready to buy the 330, but the "DON"T BUY ANYTHING BUT A HUSKY" crowd can be really persuasive.

As far as the bar and chain goes, most of the discussion here sounds like the 22" bar is too much for the saw (and bigger than I typically need)


----------



## Cliff R (Nov 5, 2009)

I disagree about the 22" bar being "too much" for that saw. It does OK with it, and the longer bar makes it well balanced (heavy saw), and you don't have to lean over much to limb, etc.

The 22" bar isn't as bad as the 3/8" pitch chain it's trying to manage, it would be better suited to .325, and around 18-20". Even so, if you don't lean on it real hard, it does fine with the set-up it comes with.

I cut up a big Ash log with mine the other day, and it pulled fine. Half of the tree was still standing, about 22" at the base, and it did good until I went to lop off the base close to the ground. It becomes difficult during that task to keep the huge spike away from the wood, so it kept grabbing and stalling down the engine.

When I cut up the trunk of the tree, as long as I didn't "push" it real hard, no problems anyplace. 

I will say, that my experience with the "folded" over raker 3/8" full chisel chain it comes with has been less than desirable. They are OK for 2-3 touch-ups, then when it comes time to lower the rakers, they just don't ever seem to cut like they should. I'd burn up the stock chain and get a real one in short order, but wouldn't be in a big hurry to switch the saw over to .325"....just my 02 cents worth......Cliff


----------



## joecool85 (Nov 5, 2009)

Cliff R said:


> I disagree about the 22" bar being "too much" for that saw. It does OK with it, and the longer bar makes it well balanced (heavy saw), and you don't have to lean over much to limb, etc.
> 
> The 22" bar isn't as bad as the 3/8" pitch chain it's trying to manage, it would be better suited to .325, and around 18-20". Even so, if you don't lean on it real hard, it does fine with the set-up it comes with.
> 
> ...



I think I will switch over to .325 eventually on mine, and when I do I'll probably put on a 20" bar at the same time. I think it's overall fairly well balanced, but a little heavy on the bar side, I think a 20" would make it handle better.


----------



## lloyyd (Nov 5, 2009)

TSC here has one of these sitting in the floor all by itself. I picked it up & handled it. It seemed pretty nice for 2 bills but I can't bring myself to buy it. I want another saw but I want one smaller than my 6401 & this one is too close in size to it, I'd probably end up never using it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 5, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> Cliff, how many Poulan Pro 330's have you had in your hands among all the Poulans you have serviced?
> 
> That's what I thought or you woundn't be here asking about them.
> 
> ...



I would have to say poulan and echo make the best in cheap saws. I ran them in the 80's and they were dependable and adequate. I don't have any newer poulan experiance and seen the crappy wild thingy and wood shark and steered clear but a 330 pro hmmmm, I could pick one up for a cord of wood now that is a bargain imo.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 5, 2009)

lloyyd said:


> TSC here has one of these sitting in the floor all by itself. I picked it up & handled it. It seemed pretty nice for 2 bills but I can't bring myself to buy it. I want another saw but I want one smaller than my 6401 & this one is too close in size to it, I'd probably end up never using it.



Don't do it, it may make you depressed you paid what you did for the 6401 lol
I want a 346 ne but really I have 2 372s a 395 and ms200t 192 t and a two hundred dollar saw to fill the mid range might just be wise in this economy.


----------



## lloyyd (Nov 5, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Don't do it, it may make you depressed you paid what you did for the 6401 lol



Probably the other way around actually. Got a HD 6401 rental for $205. Just a guess but I'd say it's worth the extra $5 over the 330. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 5, 2009)

lloyyd said:


> Probably the other way around actually. Got a HD 6401 rental for $205. Just a guess but I'd say it's worth the extra $5 over the 330. :greenchainsaw:



not bad itall


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Nov 5, 2009)

Well if you can get the used rental Makita/Dolmar at Home Depot for $205.00 or whatever, that is the best deal for sure, can't beat that!. The Poulan 330 is the next best deal for a new non clamshell saw hands down.


----------



## Nismo (Nov 9, 2009)

*SKU number???*

Does anyone have the TSC part or sku number for the 54cc Poulan Pro? The local store doesn't sell the 54CC model.


----------



## Brian_NC (Nov 9, 2009)

Nismo said:


> Does anyone have the TSC part or sku number for the 54cc Poulan Pro? The local store doesn't sell the 54CC model.



I don't have the sku number for it, but the store in Burlington did have a few of these. They could probably get one of theirs sent to your store if they have any left. Hope that helps.


----------



## Nismo (Nov 10, 2009)

I called the Burlington store and got the part number, 4501105 but the manager said the poulan was 55cc vs. 54cc as others have stated. Could this be a different saw for the same price? For those who bought the saw does the part numbers match?


----------



## RBurtcher (Nov 10, 2009)

Nismo said:


> I called the Burlington store and got the part number, *4501105* but the manager said the poulan was 55cc vs. 54cc as others have stated. Could this be a different saw for the same price? For those who bought the saw does the part numbers match?



That is the correct sku from my reciept.


----------



## thomasjf (Nov 20, 2009)

*Having read this thread imagine my surprise*

as I checked into one of our local Pawnshops. Sitting on the shelf was a very lightly used Poulan Pro 330 still wearing it's original 22" bar and chain. Priced at $69.99. However they were quick to accept $50 tax and all out the door. 
Spent a little time on it last night, piston and cylinder look near perfect. Opened the muffler up a good bit, removing the tube and cutting away a good part of the spacer, etc., but kept the spark screen. Set the carb, loaded up and headed out this morning for a friends farm. I really thought a 
22" bar was a bit much for a 54cc saw but quickly found the saw was not lacking. First project was cutting up a large oak that had gone down a couple of years ago in a storm. Even with the full bar buried and leaning on it pretty hard, the saw gave no indication of being short of power. Very strong 54cc indeed. Lots of torque and fast too. Starts very easy, and even that big dog hanging out front seemed to work quite well. Made for a fun day, and lots of firewood for the shop. You might say I'm quite pleased.


----------



## joecool85 (Nov 20, 2009)

thomasjf said:


> as I checked into one of our local Pawnshops. Sitting on the shelf was a very lightly used Poulan Pro 330 still wearing it's original 22" bar and chain. Priced at $69.99. However they were quick to accept $50 tax and all out the door.
> Spent a little time on it last night, piston and cylinder look near perfect. Opened the muffler up a good bit, removing the tube and cutting away a good part of the spacer, etc., but kept the spark screen. Set the carb, loaded up and headed out this morning for a friends farm. I really thought a
> 22" bar was a bit much for a 54cc saw but quickly found the saw was not lacking. First project was cutting up a large oak that had gone down a couple of years ago in a storm. Even with the full bar buried and leaning on it pretty hard, the saw gave no indication of being short of power. Very strong 54cc indeed. Lots of torque and fast too. Starts very easy, and even that big dog hanging out front seemed to work quite well. Made for a fun day, and lots of firewood for the shop. You might say I'm quite pleased.



Good to hear you are happy with it. I wish Poulan would make good saws again, but it won't happen now that they are owned by Husqvarna. Financially it probably wouldn't make much sense. But I know I'm going to enjoy my 330 while I can, it's a great little saw.


----------

